# www/chromium



## vermaden (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just compiled the up-to-date port of www/chromium (chromium-12.0.742.112) on 8-STABLE from yesterday ... and this is what I got:






I have tried mounting both /proc and /compat/linux/proc but that also did not change anything. What other settings are needed to run chromium on FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 5, 2011)

Works fine for me.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you have kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed enabled; this is the only known case that chromium produces artifacts.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=157730

If you have the default value please run chromium from a terminal and provide the output.

You don't need /proc.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 5, 2011)

That helped, thank you, thread solved.

```
# sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=0 
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed: 1 -> 0
```


----------

